# wvdial: Cannot set information for serial port.

## Wobbly Bob

I'm having a problem running wvdial as a non-root user. It works fine as root, but not in my "rharrin2" account. When I run wvdial, I get:

```
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Cannot set information for serial port.

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Cannot set information for serial port.

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Cannot set information for serial port.

```

Running "wvdialconf ~/.wvdialrc" gives me:

```
Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

ttyS0<Info>: Cannot set information for serial port.

Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3   S4   S5   S6   S7

Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?

Did you configure it properly with setserial?

```

I'm pretty sure this is a wvdial problem, because I can get my modem to dial out as rharrin2 using minicom. rharrin2 is a member of the uucp, tty, and dialout groups. I'm using the following file permissions:

```
drwxrwxr-x   3 root uucp   96 Jan 15 17:16 /var/lock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 103248 Jan 15 12:44 /usr/bin/wvdial

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root tty 5 Jan 13 20:20 /dev/ttyS0 -> tts/0

crw-rw----  1 root tty 4, 64 Jan 15 18:13 /dev/tts/0

-rw-r-----  1 root dialout  217 Jan 15 16:45 /etc/wvdial.conf

-rw-rw----  1 root dialout   21 Jan 15 18:24 /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

-rw-rw----  1 root dialout   78 Jan 15 12:41 /etc/ppp/chap-secrets.example

-rw-rw-r--  1 root dialout  353 Jan 15 12:41 /etc/ppp/chat-default

-rwxrwxr-x  1 root dialout  759 Jan 15 12:41 /etc/ppp/ip-down

-rwxrwxr-x  1 root dialout 1106 Jan 15 12:41 /etc/ppp/ip-up

-rw-rw-r--  1 root dialout    5 Jan 15 12:42 /etc/ppp/options

-rw-rw-r--  1 root dialout   53 Jan 15 12:41 /etc/ppp/options-pppoe

-rw-rw-r--  1 root dialout  238 Jan 15 12:41 /etc/ppp/options-pptp

-rw-rw----  1 root dialout   21 Jan 15 18:24 /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

-rw-rw----  1 root dialout   77 Jan 15 12:41 /etc/ppp/pap-secrets.example

drwxrwxr-x  2 root dialout  104 Jan 15 12:44 /etc/ppp/peers

-rw-rw-r--  1 root dialout   49 Jan 15 18:24 /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

-rw-rw-r--  1 root dialout   30 Jan 15 12:44 /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial

-rw-rw-r--  1 root dialout   75 Jan 15 12:44 /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial-pipe

```

Last edited by Wobbly Bob on Sun Jan 16, 2005 6:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Wobbly Bob,

Are you in both the tty and dialout groups ? 

The groups command, as your normal user will show you.

----------

## Wobbly Bob

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Are you in both the tty and dialout groups ? 
> 
> The groups command, as your normal user will show you.

 

Yes. I'm in tty, dialout, and uucp.

----------

## lucascarnato

I have the same problem also when i'm root

did you find a solution to this problem?

----------

## Wobbly Bob

 *lucascarnato wrote:*   

> I have the same problem also when i'm root
> 
> did you find a solution to this problem?

 

Not yet. I sent this to the wvdial-list mailing list. If a solution is found, I'll post it here.

----------

## daphil

did you get an answer to this yet?

----------

## motaboy

looks like the previous version of wvdial works well. Please open a bug report on bugs.gentoo.org if not already existent.

----------

## daphil

how do I get an ebuild of the previous version of wvdial?

----------

## motaboy

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi

you also need the previous version of wvstreams.

please open a bug if it works for you.

----------

## daphil

I am kind of busy right now but I will try it soon and post the bug if it worked. Thanx.

----------

## motaboy

Well it should be already fixed with wvstreams-4.0.1-r1.ebuild

Look also at bugs #79897 and #79913.

----------

## daphil

douh... it did not work for me unfortunately.  :Sad: 

I emerged the wvdial that is supposed to work, then did a 

- modprobe ltmodem

- modprobe ltserial

- setserial /dev/tts/LT0

- wrote a file /etc/wvdial.conf with this content

        [Dialer Defaults]

        Modem = /dev/tts/LT0

        Init = ATZ

        Phone = [your dialup number]

        Username = [your username]

        Password = [your password]

the strange thing is that I can access my modem by piping ATM commands directly to it... 

any more ideas? would be great!  :Idea: 

----------

## manucorrales

I just upgrade wvstreams and wvdial and is not working (use to work!!)

I sync last time like 12 hours ago.

Any solutions?? Does not work as root neither.

----------

## manucorrales

sorry for the post above.

How can i solve this if i cant get connected from my linux box??

Should i download the ebuil manually and emerge again??

----------

## Krakatoa

motaboys' suggested upgrading to the latest wvstreams-4.0.1-r2 and then changing the permission on /var/lock. Once I set the group to one my user was a member of and made it group writable it wvdial works perfectly. Also emerged gnome-ppp and since it uses wvdial it also works. :Cool: 

----------

## lousyd

 *Krakatoa wrote:*   

> motaboys' suggested upgrading to the latest wvstreams-4.0.1-r2 and then changing the permission on /var/lock. Once I set the group to one my user was a member of and made it group writable it wvdial works perfectly. Also emerged gnome-ppp and since it uses wvdial it also works.8)

 

My user is in the dialout, uucp, and tty groups.  Permissions are:

```
drwxrwxr-x   3 root uucp  96  lock/

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 5  modem -> ttyS0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 5  ttyS0 -> tts/0

drwxrwxrwx  2 root root           0  tts/

crw-rw----  1 myuser tty 4, 64  0
```

I'm using:

```
net-dialup/gnome-ppp-0.3.19

net-dialup/wvdial-1.54.0

net-dialup/ppp-2.4.2-r10

net-libs/wvstreams-4.0.1-r2

```

I can dial in, using gnome-ppp, just fine with root.  Root has no problem.  But using gnome-ppp as my user gives:

```
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Device or resource busy
```

----------

